# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Windsurfen unterrichten ohne Lizenz?

## Monkeysurf

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich wrde gerne ein Praktikum an einer franzsischen Windsurfschule machen und habe auch schon einen Arbeitgeber gefunden, der mich nehmen wrde  :Smile:  Das Problem ist nur, dass er sich Sorgen macht, weil ich noch keine offizielle Lizenz oder hnliches habe. 
Kennt einer die gesetzlichen Grundlagen, wann man unterrichten, bzw. beim Unterrichten assistieren darf? So weit ich wei (ich kann es aber leider nicht besttigen), ist es doch nur verboten, sich dafr bezahlen zu lassen, aber ich wre mit einer einfachen Unterkunft und Verflegung vollkommen zufrieden. 

Wenn ihr Ideen habt, wie man auch ohne Lizenz oder Diplom surfen unterrichten habt, wre ich auch sehr dankbar.

Noch kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, surfe seit 8 Jahren und habe in den letzten beiden Jahren schon zwei Praktika an einer Surfschule in Italien gemacht. An Erfahrung im Unterrichten mangelt es mir also nicht, nur an Scheinen.

Vielen Dank fr eure Antworten,

Hang loose!!

----------


## robinbob

Hi,

ich bin zwar kein ausgebildeter Surflehrer, kann dir aber einiges ber die Machenschaften von viele groen Surfschulen erzhlen. Fast alle (groen) Surfschulen arbeiten sowohl in GER als auch im Ausland zumindest teilweise mit Lehrern ohne Lizenz. Oftmals haben ein oder zwei Lehrer eine Lizenz (um Kurse zu bescheinigen, etc.), aber ich hab es sehr selten erlebt, dass alle eine Lizenz haben... Auch wenn das mit Sicherheit Sinn machen wrde, denn eine Gewisse Kenntnis der Sportspezifischen Didaktik wre doch sehr Wnschenswert (genauso, wie ein Nachweis darber...). Das lsst sich aber bei den "Mega-Low_Budget-Billig-Angeboten" einfach nicht finanzieren. 

Okay, das war meine Meinung dazu. Zu deinem Praktikum: Du brauchst definitiv keinen Schein, wenn du als sog. Beach-Assistent arbeitest (bzw. ein Praktikum machst). Dafr kannst du dich auch ruhig bezahlen lassen (denn die Surfschulbesitzer nagen meisten nicht am Hungertuch und knnen ihre Malocher ruhig an ihrem Wohlstand teilhaben lassen...), allerdings nennt sich das dann nicht Gehalt, sondern Aufwandsentschdigung. Meiner Erfahrung nach kannst du mind. 8,- pro 45 min nehmen, mit Schein dann sogar noch (deutlich) mehr!

Viele Gre,

Robin

----------


## SebTheNomad

HI!
eigentlich sollte der surfschulbesitzer derjenige sein, der genau weiss ob man laut franz. gesetz einen schein fr schulungen braucht und auch ob man schon volljhrig sein muss. der VDWS stellt meines wissens nach lehrerlizenzen auch erst mit vollendetem 18ten lebensjahr aus.
als assistent brauchst du sicher keinen schein, da du dann ja auch keine schulungen machst.
auch als praktikant machst du eigentlich keine selbststndigen schulungen sonder bereitest den unterricht mit einem ausgebildeten lehrer vor und bernimmst im laufe der zeit immer grere bereiche der schulung, aber eben immer im beisein des lehrers. (so sollte es an einer serisen schule sein)
da du ja wohl schon einige praktika gemacht hast, knntest du wahrscheinlich selbststndig als lehrer arbeiten (zumindest nach einer kurzen eingewhnungphase, jedes revier ist anders,...) und genau da ist dann halt das problem mit der franz. gesetzgebung, ber die der surfschulbesitzer bescheid wissen sollte.
als praktikant und assistent ist ein gehalt/entschdigung sehr wohl blich...fr assistenten ist 15,-/Tag + verpflegung und unterkunt+ bentzung des surfmaterials ein ganz guter richtwert. Praktikanten etwas mehr...
Surfleher bekommen in der regel ein grundgehalt und werden dann auf provisionsbasis an den von ihnen gehaltenen schulungen beteiligt. es gibt aber auch andere gehaltskonzepte.
viel spass in frankreich
hang loose

----------


## Monkeysurf

Danke fr die schnellen Antworten  :Smile:  Damit msste meinem Praktikum ja nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Wenn einer noch genauere Infos bezglich der ffvoile hat, wrde mich das natrlich freuen, aber eigentlich muss das als Info reichen. Vielen Dank!!!

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Die letze Ausbildung zum Surf Instuctor (Surflehrer) beim VDWS war erst am 6.06. und die nchsten sind erst an 11.09. in Podersdorf Austria, am 20.09.in Alacati Trkei und am 25.09. Wulfen Fehmarn Ostsee.

Gebhren
Windsurfing Instructor 480 €
8 Tage incl. Praxisprfung, Lehrprobe, Fachtheoretische Prfung 

Basic Training 200 €
3 Tage

Gebhren fr Nachprfungen 50 €

http://www.vdws.de/pdf/instructor_surf_d.pdf

----------


## Monkeysurf

Die Ausbildung zum Surf Instructor werde ich auf jeden Fall noch machen, aber noch steht mir das Mindestalter vom VDWS im Weg. Oder kann man die Ausbildung (so hnlich wie beim Fhrerschein) schon mit 17 machen und dann erst mit 18 den Status des VDWS-Trainee erlangen? Dann knnte ich diesen Herbst schon meine Ausbildung starten und nchsten Sommer (wenn ich dann endlich 18 bin) weiter durchstarten.

----------


## max2air

Meiner Meinung nach scheitert eine solche "Ausbildung" bei den meisten eher an finanziellen Grnden. Insgesamt wren das 680, Anfahrt und Unterkunft kommen dabei noch dazu, sodass man insegsamt mal locker 1000 fr den Spa einplanen darf.
Viele wirklich fhige Leute, die gerne eine Instructor Ausbildung machen wrden, haben allerdings nicht soviel Kohle, sonst wrde sie sich wohl kaum gerne als Windsurflehrer ein paar Euros dazu verdienen wollen. Und ganz ehrlich... 1000 zu bezahlen fr mir 8 Tage lang Zeugs anzuhren, dass ich sowieso schon auswendig wei, um dann auch noch bei wahrscheinlich 2-3 Windstrken eine Backwindjibe auf nem Anfngerschiff zu zelebrieren kann ich mir dann echt sparen. Der Kosten- Nutzen Faktor steht hierbei einfach in nicht der geringsten Relation. Will der VDWS mehr fhige Leute haben, sollten sie mal ber ihre Angebote nachdenken.

Also: Vergiss den Schein und geniese deine Zeit in Frankreich!

----------


## Monkeysurf

Oh, stimmt, 1000 €... Ich werde da tatschlich lieber meine Zeit in Frankreich genieen.

----------


## Swasser Surfer

Das Basic Training msste bis heute keine Plicht sein, kannst aber ja reinzufallen dort in der Nhe sein und denen zuschauen. Bei den meisten ist das Knnen sowieso auf einer hheren ebene als da verlangt wird. Ein Hotelzimmer muss man ja auch nicht nehmen. 

Die fahrpraktische Prfung wird bei Wind von 4-13m/sec in jedem Revier (auer in einer Brandungszone) durchgefhrt.

Die Lizenz ist 3 Jahren gltig und muss immer wieder durch eine Fortbildung verlngert werden.

http://www.vdws.de/lglizenz_d.htm

----------

